# Just curious....feedback please



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

I posted a blog yesterday and got a private message from someone on here asking me to remove the "profanity" in my post.

I am not sure if it is really that insulting to people, but if it is, I will remove it.

I am kind of a jokster at times and I was in "one of those moods" when I wrote that and didn't think it was offensive. I have read and seen some pretty crazy/funny things on here that seem like they would be a little risky.

So, I guess my question is…..should I remove it? Is it offensive to the majority of people on here?


----------



## irishcolleen (Nov 13, 2008)

I think another word would be a better choice. Personally, if it offended anyone, I would remove it…just my opinion, not the law.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

robbi,

Unfortunately, you won't be able to remove it. I try to live by the rule that whatever I write in cyberspace is going to be around for ever. You may not care today that you use profanity but who knows what you'll think in 5 years, 10 years, etc. Another thing is that I know my children like this site and I know there are other young users whose parents don't allow them to read profanity on the internet. ;2)

As for what the majority think, I don't know. You will never know either. You'll have to choose either way though.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

I had to reread you blog twice to find the alleged profanity. I think the complainent is being overly sensitive, but i guess even prudes use the internet. Maybe next time spell it s#$t.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

It's a word that many of us have used, but it doesn't make it any less offensive on a public type of forum. Because it is posted for others to view who may be quite sensitive, and young people who may not need encouragement to use this type of language uncensored, I would suggest refraining from using the actual word as suggested.

$^*% works sometimes. We have a sense of humor, but also a sense of dignity comes to call.

My 2 cents.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Robbi

Probably not the best choice of words to use in the future but removing it from the sight is over reacting in my opinon. Apologise to the person and move on.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey here in germany, we use the american "profanity" because it is much more meaningfull with the less amount of syllables. The German language lacks these great, emotionally expressing, words and I think that people, eventhough, they are not in German to be used in say… a job interview or something, or with the boss, should not be too sensitive.

not wanting to start any wars between peoples, or meaning any offence but something needs to be said…

My mum always said, "you can judge the intelligence of one, or measure ones vocabulary, just by listening how many times he uses profanity in a sentence."

I think that is a bit true, on the other hand:

Hey, I think people are too oversenstive…. come on… over here there is not any sort of peoblems when people use any of the so called "forbidden words" in america. It pretty common to make jokes of how you (in america and I am assuming someone in america took offence) cannnot show a breast or use these forbidden words, but its not a problem to have all kinds of violence and gore and whatnot on tele and in video games… here it is not completely forbidden, but very strictly regulated… and this reflects the culture, (in my opinion… and in my observation, it seems to me like "its ok to kill, and destroy, or let childeren see that stuff, but not ok to swear while doing it, or see naked body" )

That being said, each culture is different and each anyone who lives in a culture should not necessarily step outside the bounds set by thereof.

So I give advice like a diplomat today (not very definite): Step in line with your culture and be bordered by it, or not and risk critisisms (which you have said you have already recieved) and say what is on your mind, and express it with most efficiency possible!

I personally, would choose the latter, because I like efficiency!


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Somwhere over 9000 members--there is no way you can avoid ticking off one of them sooner or later. You say you were "in a playfull mood", well maybe that person was in a "cranky" mood that day. Don't let it bug you too much, apologise, and try to use some other way to express yourself next time. 
Personaly I have no problem with playfulness or your choice of words.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Robbi,

Probably not the best choice of words, BUT, I have to admit, I've used that expression many times in my life with no intention of offending anyone.

On a lighter note, can you see the late and often irreverant Mr. George Carlin reading this thread and *laughing his glutamus maximus off?* (I hope you noted the politically correct terminology for his posterior.)


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

I think this member overreacted in a ridiculous way. This is an open place and nobody forces him to read your blog posts if he doesn't like the language you use… as well as neither he nor anybody else should force upon you his beliefs or manners.

I hate PC and think this hypocrisy is slowly killing our society by stiffening it. I see this profanity thing in the same way as the religious beliefs. Why do we atheists have to endure all the Scriptures references, versicle signatures and, sometimes, even whole posts here? Not a single day goes by without a bunch of them coming into my RSS feed. Still, I haven't seen that many complaints against these… and that is good. I don't like them but, when I do come across some of this stuff, I just skip it and look at another project/post. Never would it occur to me to tell the member to change the way he thinks, though.

Just be yourself and don't worry about those little things. Somebody ticked enough by a single *"********************"* as to write a complain needs to get a life anyways (and get rid of his TV set too).

PS: I agree with you *FlWoodRat*, too bad any of the great *George Carlin* or *Lewis Carrol* aren't reading this, I'd love to read a reply from any of them. D


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

I personally was not offended and had to read your blog twice to realize what the word was. Unfortunately it seems that we are are bound by the lowest common denominator meaning that whatever some sensitive person takes offence to becomes our limitations. I for one get pretty sick of this ********************. Live and let live people….live and let live. Lets read the posts for the woodworking content and not as vocabulary police. By the way, is a tenon the male or female part of the joint? Oh yeah…..I was more offended by the word "Yadahoody". I think it may be some subversive code word! I will take my leave now to look under some rocks for a new conspiracy.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

No big deal. Some people have a keen sense of quakerism. It's good to check someone who is outwardly very offensive not by a word here and there but by what they say to people that puts them down. But an occasional, ********************, ass, damn, hell are not a big deal among adults. Or at least they shouldn't be anyway.

Yes, the person overreacted and should save his private comment for something that really is offensive. Rare here though.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Like others, I had to read twice to catch it. Was I personally offended? Not at all. We certainly use worse language in my workplace, and I post to a newsgroup where MUCH worse language is the accepted norm.

Having said that, I usually try to tailor my language to fit the surroundings. Since there seems to be a general consensus to keep this site family-oriented, I try to refrain from using any of George Carlin's famous seven words.

Of course that doesn't mean I won't stoop to the occasional adult innuendo.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Oh Bother !* Is he at it again. He used to object in the open, and then became the true coward he is. He has taken it on to be the moral judge for us all. Although he is right because Martin did lay out some guide lines for us to follow. Your word was excitement on your part and nothing more. I sometimes use "S" and three dashes. This keeps our "busy body" happy.

I for one enjoy a little "excitement". Email him back a big

```
#$%^%$#
```
 !!!!!

P.S., Make him look at it every time he views your blog … *Leave It!*


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Yadahooty! There I said it.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm also sometime very playfull. Teasing and joking in my comment. I can take joke & tease, but how do I know others? It's also risky isn't it? 
What can we say? People's sensitivity is different. Just apologise, life has to go on anyway.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Dennis, I'm curious… is "yadahooty" a noun or a verb? Like is it, "Look, you can see her yadahooty!" Or is it "Hey, you wanna go back to my place and yadahooty?"


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Lets see… In California the governer would use it as an groping noun "Ya da's hooty". Were as in other parts of the west it comes from an old Indian word yad'aho oty meaning "Hey do you want to come back to my tee pee and yad'aho oty."


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

Charlie…yadahooty is a compound word. ya da hoot meaning "you are a hoot", used when speaking in the third person, adding the y to make it possessive. I was complimenting myself.

The rest of you….thank you for your responses, I now know who I am adding to my buddy list….

I would like to publicly apologize to anyone who was offended by my use of profanity, hopefully the person who wrote the private message will see this, I will try to refrain from using the actual words in the future. I will be using symbols instead and hopefully no one will complain that I can't spell.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] thats good stuff.

I'll use such words, but yeah- I'll symbol them out… kinda win win situation.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't worry about him seeing your words Robbi, after all he is a proud member of the "word police". He will now make it his job to check on you for awhile. Just in case you mess up and write "yadahooty".


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Just remember…. when you spell those naughty words out in symbols we will all *know* what you mean and be appropriately offended. ;-)


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh, yadahooty !


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

First remember, I will defend your right to say what you want and use profanity if you please.

Robbi, you asked if it was offensive to the majority of people. Why does it matter if the majority of people are offended or not? Situational ethics. If most people aren't offended, it must be ok. Right? Wrong. The rightness or wrongness can be judged without knowing what others think Robbi. For instance, do you kiss your mother with that mouth? Or, do you use that kind of language in front of your kids? Do you correct your kids (if you have them) when they use profanity? Is profanity good sometimes and bad at others? Can you write a symbol for profanity and not be guilty of using profanity? The answers my friend, are not blowing in the wind. They will become part of your character though.

Now, before I go, think about this. The use of profanity is the question. Can you debate this question without casting stones at the people you disagree with? We will see…


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Charlie…your reply put me away! This whole issue was worth it for the laugh you gave me, unfortunately at Robbi's expense. Robbi…you keep on keeping on. I am confident that no one on this, the greatest bunch of electronic friends, would purposly use profanity to insult or offend. If they did we would kick them in their $*&@=#. (You provide the appropriate expletive)


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I have read things here with "Good" words that I consider more offensive than the word ********************

I was trying yesterday to look at the Lumberjocks terms of service with no results, so Im not sure if you are breaking any law here…..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

As a philosophical point, I have to disagree with Jim that certain language is either right or wrong, regardless of the situation.

Words only carry the connotations that people give them… they are neither good nor bad on their own. What matters is not the word, but our respect for the feelings of others. So if I am in a group of people who use a certain word without batting an eye or being offended in any way, I'd say there is nothing wrong with me using that word around that group of people.

On the other hand, if I use the same word in the presence of people whom I know or suspect would find it offensive, I am not being considerate of their feelings.

Of course, to take it a step further, there is also a rather fuzzy line between being polite and trying to be so politically correct as to not say anything that could possibly offend anyone. You've got to find a happy medium there somewhere.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

I didn't read it (yet), but unless you said the word to offend someone intentionally, then what's the big deal? if a person doesn't like profanity, then what can you do? I'm pretty sure form other postings of yours you didn't go off on a cursing tangent, so don't sweat it. Anyone demanding you change the word you might normally use without even thinking twice, isn't someone worth your time nor trouble.

And after having read it, what IS the big deal? I bet several people here say I got or didn't get S417 done today. I know i do, but then I guess that makes my language inappropriate. Oh well. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Charlie the philosopher … give me a break.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

That was offensive? I guess I have been de sensitized from spending too much time around dock workers and construction workers. I thought it was refreshing to see someone express their honest feelings for once. Like Purp says if I want to make a point I like to block out a few letters, even though everyone knows what you are saying I guess that makes it a little less offensive. I wouldn't change it Robbi..you didn't offend me..you made me smile!


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow! I've had to deal with some sensitive people in the past that were offended by, or feigned offense to certain words but I don't recall that word really being an issue. It was usually religious based, if you took the Lord's name in vain and that conflicted with their strong belief in God, or one of the much more colorful words that really bothered them. It is a part of the English language and to me and everyone that I know well, not really a big deal.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

In the immortal words of my favorite philosopher, Forrest Gump, **it happens. 

Watch out, Odie… you're cruisin' for a verbal bruisin', and your inanity may inspire my profanity.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Personally, I find a certain "saltiness" in language appropriate at times, even humorous on occassion. It is when the words are used to hurt and demean others that I find it offensive. But then, if the intent is to hurt or demean someone, I wouldn't care how high-minded the words are I would still find it offensive. I also find it offensive when someone can only express themselves by modifying every other noun or verb with some type of profanity.

That said, I was ok with the original post.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Charlie , you beat me to it. Remember when I first joined LJ'S and I posted the sign I made for my father? It said "Manure Occureth"? Nobody complained on that. And that was made out of wood and was the main article. Sad that word of all words would be singled out on robbis post. I have no idea who wrote that to her but I am sure they could find a few more of those all over this site. Including in this thread. LOL!!!
Yea, George Carlin would be trippin!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Charlie , you [email protected] me up…lol


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, put me down in the "not offended" category if there is one however the powers that be that put up a site obviously have a right to keep people playing buy their rules.

I will say that I AM offended by the economy….


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

So, who's to say what's profanity and what is not? I would appreciate it if someone could tell what makes a word like ******************** profanity and a word like poop not. As far as I can tell, other than spelling, they're both the same thing, so what's the difference? Methinks, someone is looking to be offended so they can wear it as some sort of badge of honor and that's rather sad. In my experience, people who are truly offended by something tend to back away, whereas people who want to be dictatorial become indignant. I'm not a big fan of people who demand conformity.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Russel, you hit on a good point about what constitutes profanity. Things tend to change over time.

Here is a perfect example I'm sure some of you around my age (50) can identify with: When I was a kid, if you told another boy "You suck!", it was a specific reference to an act, and you were insulting him by calling him a homosexual. It was also a phrase so vile and dirty, you would have never repeated it in front of adults or in mixed company.

Ironically, today it is commonplace, mainstream usage to hear people say that something or someone sucks. I say it is ironic because, even though denigrating homosexuality is looked down on (rightfully so, in my opinion), people seem to have no problem using a phrase that had its roots doing just that.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Boy, this thread really took off. There was no profanity here. Stay away from the F word maybe but after that.. what's the big deal? I've seen more questionable criticism done here that would hurt feelings more than this. After reading this blog line I can say for sure that '******************** happens'! No one here is a saint or a demon and no words were used that were saintly or demonic. Get a life.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Robbi,

I can stay silent no longer. Your use of the 's' word was your choice. You chose it, and so be it. I consider it much like watching television or surfing the net: if I find something offensive (which I do NOT find in your blog) I either switch the channel or go to a different site on the WWW. You have GIVEN offense to no one.

You are being bombarded with all kinds of theories, and what got me going was Outputter's use of situational ethics. I do not think he is quite spot on with his post. Joseph Fletcher developed situational ethics in the 1960's. He was an Episcopal Priest (as I am) who taught at Harvard Divinity School and later E.D.S. in Mass. His whole premise was based on a Christian point of view. Situational ethics is a Christian ethical model based on love, an all encompassing love called "Agape." One side note: Fletcher did actually proclaim his atheism later in life.

In my humble opinion, situational ethics is a teleological theory. This means that it is a consequential theory, in that it is concerned with the outcome of an action as opposed to an action being inherently wrong. Now, in legalistic ethics and some other forms of deontological ethics, actions can be inherently wrong (to a specific set of people/believers.) But legalism is a slippery slope indeed. In the case of situational ethics, the outcome can justify the choice, action or means. For instance, you would use situational ethics when 'choosing between the lesser of two evils.' Or here is a real life situation: if I use the word 'bitch', am I using profanity that people will take offense at? Well, if referring to a person's personality, especially a female, then yes, some people would take offense at that. But if I was at the Westminster Dog Show and called out for or introduced "my bitch", no one would bat an eye. Situational ethics.

We must also remember what Martin Luther said. He said "*Offense cannot be given, it can only be taken.*" I believe we should all think about his statement. John Weckert wrote specifically about this very same subject, specifically about the internet, in a paper he presented in Sweden at "The Computer Ethics Conference in 1997."

So, therefore Robbi, you did absolutely no harm. And, as we 'modern' folk say, "no harm, no foul."

Or even in other words, YADAHOOTY.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Odie, you made my day! You too Charlie! And Daniel, I agree.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

It didn't offend me, but you have to realize that there are 9000 woodworkers out here and it will offend some. However, a properly written blog has no reason to include profanity. You should never write like you talk. I usually shuck and jive with my friends and cuss like a sailor at times, but I would never write something for public viewing that contained profanity. I view that as being disrespectful to your audience.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

For crying out loud, words are that..words. In our great American slanguage, we tend to bastardise words so that they lose their exact meanings. '********************' is a standard word that's been around a lot longer that any of us and it refers to exactly 1 thing. I believe that it can be found throughout the English language. Therefor let me suggest that any being that produces it, can hardly object to it, unless they are full of it.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

I was not offended.

I look forward to reading posts found at this site.

It is the most respectful and thoughtful place on the net, my hats off to our user community. If this were me, I'd politely reply to the offended party that the language used was to make a point and not to offend.

I'm normally on an even keel, but have my moments when no other words come to mind (cut off in traffic, blow to thumb with hammer, college kid needs more money and replying via email etc…)

Good thread


----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

*How dare you use such language!!!!*

I'm reporting you all to Falwell, Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton, Judge Roy Bean, and Ant Jemima

Yea.. that's right….you just wait!!!!!

I understand wanting to keep the forum clean, but personally I'm not offended.

The crap that's on the news every day offends me. The government is run by idiots and instead of issuing an amber alert for a kidnapping , an eight year old girl was found dead in a suitcase because some idiot said she ran away. What?????

The world is getting too crazy and I don't even notice little words like this that offend others who don't have anything better to do than complain!!

Same as the people that won't change the radio station because they have to hear what the shock jock is going to say next to offend them.


----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG!!!! where's the censor?


> ?


?????

4 days ago that bad word was used 9 times in one of the posts here

Why I ask, has no one reported it before now??

What are we to do?????

Sorry sarcasm is my second language.


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

Who gives a $hit. I'm not offended. At least you spelled it right. I'm more offended by all the misspelled posts on this site.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Robbie, All I have to say is that the person that was offended is either too embarrassed or not comfortable enough with their beliefs to post their request on your blog as a comment (hopefully I do not offend anyone by this). I personally do not use much (if any) profanity in everyday life or any internet posts, but your blog was definately not offensive to me.

This site is about our community of woodworkers and our projects. What is the problem with someone feeling great and expressing themselves of how their project is going? I know that I have been overly excited about some of the projects I have worked on, especially recently with my new router table, which I devoted so much time initially to, that I got a late start on pictures and blogging it.

My question (and not in any way to sound sarcastic), but how excatly is what you said offensive? I just don't understand. If you had called someone s#1t, or said you were going to do it on them, then I would completely understand.

Well, maybe we could all take some tips from the movie 'Johnny Dangerously'!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Yadahooty … it's the post that keeps on giving. You guys have been busy while I was in the shop … philosiphizzzing and all Charlie.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

After the day I had today this was just what I needed; a good laugh! I'm sure if we look hard enough we can all find something we don't like in just about anything.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't worry about it. They'll get over it. I've seen a lot worse on here. Some people just aren't happy unless you're living your entire life according to what THEY believe…... Ain't that a bunch of "crap"........ Be yourself. Martin will let you know if you go out of bounds. And, if I'm not mistaken, if you really do want to remove your blog (or perhaps even change the word), I'm sure Martin can help you with that too. Just send him a PM…. If it were me, I would tell the person in question to kiss my big hairy butt and get a life!


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Not to keep prolonging this thread, but has anyone performed a search for profane words lately. 5#1t came up with 26 different posts! Try some other offensive words.. There are over 24 pages of [email protected] just in case someone is offended by that. Over 9 pages of the word A$$. 2 pages of b1t34, 4 pages of pi$$, 40 pages of 4e11, etc…

It would only be right for the offended person to notify everyone on here that has posted a profane word by private message. If not, then I think that you should be offended Robbi! Why did they specifically single you out?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Great point Jamie.


----------



## BethMartin (Feb 24, 2009)

It's your blog, write whatever you want! The busybody can skip over your posts if your frank style bothers his/her delicate sensiblities. I'd simply reply, "your concern is noted".

Maybe I should put a warning in my blog that I might swear in it occasionally. If anyone is bothered by the words "crap", "bitchen", or "frickin'", you should know that I use those words extremely frequently.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm offended by offended people! I'd be willing to bet dollars to doughnuts that the same offended person would let out a hue and cry if you tried to restrict rap or hip-hop "artists" from pouring out their filth….
I do have one question, though. When Atheists go to cussing, who do they call to as witness to their oath making??? Michael C.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

What a bunch of politically correct crap!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

You said it Gary…


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I also think Jamie is right that this person should write each and everyone of us who has used that word. I also think he/she should perhaps wonder whether the others would have as good of character as robbi has by not announcing the name of the offended. Perhaps that's why she was the "chosen one." I know I have needed a drink of water to get my foot down my throat here once in awhile! LOL!!!


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

Is that word even considered profanity anymore?


> ?


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

It doesn't mean so muckenfutch to me!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

Are you kidding me!!! I didn't find one bad word. Is *right angles *a bad word?


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

How dare you use the evils of the wicked four letter words!! You should be ashamed of yourself. Now if you'll excuse me I need to get back to my television. Law & Order has a great episode of a sociopath raping and murdering and on reality tv jack is sleeping with Diane while Mark is out of town. And lets not forget the craziness coming up on Nip Tuck (aka soft core porn). : )

I don't feel you did anything wrong. Like others have said, it's your space and no one is forced to see it. I can understand why someone might be offended but why ask you to take it down? If I saw something that offended me I would simply not return to that place. Live and learn.

Also it would nice to hear from the other side of this argument but I think they might be scared off by now. Lets not be too judgmental.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

When a dog craps on my lawn it is dog poop, when I step in it, it is ********************.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Robbi, let this be a lesson to you…. The apology can sometimes be more controversial than the offense! LOL!


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

I hate it when the#
I'll be right back


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

RAH - That's what I meant to say!

Robbi - Remember, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Next time, try "Shiznit". That is perfectly acceptable!! How many times have us woodworkers measured once, made our cut, and said "OH SHIZNIT I SCREWED UP THAT CUT!!"? I know I have!!

I like the word SHIZNIT!! SHIZNIT! SHIZNIT! SHIZNIT! SHIZNIT! SHIZNIT! SHIZNIT! SHIZNIT! SHIZNIT! SHIZNIT! SHIZNIT!!!!

Then after we found another similar board, and correctly made our cut, prided outself by saying "I'm the SHIZNIT!"

See there, perfectly acceptable!!

And then once we've final sanded, and finished our project and posted it, all of us Lumberjocks tell eachother and our perspective projects "You're the SHIZNIT!"


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Hilarious, RAH!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think its interesting when a "controversy" hits this site…i have been on 2 years and it happens from time to time…

Robbi…dont worry…its a word. I think it is crazy in this day and age to make a "controversy" over a word used in a simple context to express emotion…

What is amazing--is that we have 1,000s of beautiful projects that get viewed and 3 people take the time to stop and make a comment…and then we have someone express themselves in a blog…not to hurt anyone but to express herself…and as a result we have 50+ responses here…

Just an observation…


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well , I've heard enough of this $hit !! Good night all : )


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank ALL of you for making my day….and I haven't looked yet but I bet my project has been looked at more than any other one I have had. I feel famous!! I kept checking my email at work today, something I rarely do since I don't get much except spam….once it hit about 10 responses I was pretty excited, but now…it's up to 70…holy crap!!! Oops, I mean h&#y c*%p. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

hahahaa , hey Robbi , don't let the Bass Turd get you down : )


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

oh SHIZNIT! You did it again!!


----------



## ryno (May 14, 2008)

way off the subject but everyone needs a to know a few useless facts:

Ever wonder where the word "********************" comes from. Well here it is:

Certain types of manure used to be transported (as everything was back then) by ship. In dry form it weighs a lot less, but once water (at sea) hit it. It not only became heavier, but the process of fermentation began again, of which a by-product is methane gas.

As the stuff was stored below decks in bundles you can see what could (and did) happen; methane began to build up below decks and the first time someone came below at night with a lantern. BOOOOM!

Several ships were destroyed in this manner before it was discovered what was happening.

After that, the bundles of manure where always stamped with the term "S.H.I.T" on them which meant to the sailors to "Ship High In Transit." In other words, high enough off the lower decks so that any water that came into the hold would not touch this volatile cargo and start the production of methane.

Bet you didn't know that one.

Here I always thought it was a golf term.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Ryno - It's a nice story but not true. Just Google "etymology of ********************"

Here are a few examples.

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=********************&searchmode=none

http://www.snopes.com/language/acronyms/********************.asp

http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/********************_-_Etymology/id/599431


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

That produced quite a stir. As I explained to my children when they were young. There are no "bad" words. It is all in how you use them that makes the difference.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Everything made in China is a P O S,The manual that comes with the P O S is even a bigger P O S,
Because I have one of these P O S, I'm re manufacturing the P O S in an attempt to make the P O S usable.
The P O S is my Cell phone. The re manufacturing process may make my nice shiny P O S cell phone a brick.
Looks like I'm between a rock and a brick.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I haven't gotten to your post yet but if you were talking about Chinese plywood it is the only correct word.

The thing I find most offensive on this site is the poor spelling followed by poor grammar. And I first look to see if the person is one that would not normally be an English speaker, for whom I make allowances.

Some really great projects have been ruined for me because people can not spell.

Lee


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Lee how can that be, the site has a spelling checker. A typo will be underlined in red when posting a reply.


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

I only have a High School edumacation, could this be why my dove tails arent as tight as they could be? Lee, overlook the spelling and grammar, were not all english majors.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I hear you loud and clear, Scott.

I'm pretty good in the spelling and grammar department (when I'm not making typos). But I have also noticed that some of those jocks with imperfect writing skills have much better woodworking skills than me. So I won't berate *their* English as long as they don't berate *my* woodworking. 

Lee, I sometimes cringe too, but we all have our own strengths and weaknesses.

And let's give Robbi credit for knowing her s-h-i-t when it comes to spelling. (Or should that be "knowing her spelling when it comes to s-h-i-t?"?)


----------



## wdbutcher71 (Jan 7, 2009)

Robbi:
If you are operating inside the terms of use for site then you have no reason to edit your post. You are expressing yourself. Your style is yours, don't change for anyone here. I am not offended by your post and I would guess that 99% of the wood workers here are not either.

This site is anomaly on the internet as most of the users are level headed and positive. Unfortunatly there are some people that go looking for something to complain about.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

It took me so long to get to the end of this thread I forgot what I wanted to say, Oh Yadahooty!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Many of our fellow citizens no longer have the tolerant souls and morals of free men and women. They have the souls and morals of busybodies and petty tyrants who want to run their neighbors' lives.

You'll still have to decide if your post is suitable for a mixed bag of 9-10 thousand folks from different backgrounds.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm with Charlie about the english and grammar. I try not to make mistakes, but I'm sure I do. One thing I've noticed in all my years as a graphic designer (which includes a lot of typing) is that it is a lot easier to find mistakes on someone else's copy than it is your own. Yes, sometimes it is hard to read a post because of all the mistakes, but most of the time, these people are posting a project that makes my stuff look like it belongs at the Five & Dime Store.

Getting back to the subject of this thread, I'm a little surprised that no one has tried to play the "little kid LumberJock" card. I guess it's because most of us know that wouldn't carry much weight. The way I see it, kids probably hear a lot worse on the school bus and on the playground….... or even at home.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

To my fellow Lumberjocks,

Three days ago, I privately and politely asked another member to please reconsider using profanity on a public message board, because I personally was offended by it.

Why not a public post? Because, Biblically, I was following a great command, "Do unto others…" I still believe a soft word, spoken politely, is the best method to approaching others you may not agree with.

Someone else decided to make a public issue out of it, not me. As a result, my values, and the values of others, have been ridiculed, scorned, and cursed at. Those who don't even know me have criticized me as "moral police," a tyrant, and other names. Why? Simply because I have a set of standards that I believe in, and shared them with a single person.

It appears those who have screamed "intolerance" the loudest have become the most intolerant of all. "No opinion but our own" seems to be the battle cry.

Mr. Odie, I'm no coward. I am not, and will not, be intimidated by your personally directed hate speech. I stand by my opinion that the use of profanity is not appropriate, nor necessary, on this site. I state it here, publicly, for all to see.

Respect for all LJ requires a bit of courtesy from each of us. It's one thing to disagree with the message; it's another to attack the messenger. Unfortunately, some have chosen the latter.

After this post, I'm sure the personal attacks against my Christian principles will continue, or get even worse. That's OK. However, if you show up in my yard in Roman uniforms and with a wooden cross, I may get a little concerned. haha

With kindest regards, and still a fellow LJ,

Randy Sharp
Tupelo, MS


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Randy, was this the first time you had seen a word like this on this web site?


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Are we done with this yet????
It is getting old…can we just get on with woodworking and cut out the crybaby stuff?
Sorry…I just love this site and hate it when we get into this kind of stuff…we are all equals…if you don't like it, don't read it!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Randy i am a non believer but i tell you now that people how scorn or mock others believes have very small and narrow minds that do not deserve the grace to bother my and your time with as for the way people express thier way some do swear and curse but i honestly believe that there is never ant malace in what they are saying

thank you for your time

Andy


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you are right Ellen. Time to go to the shop. One last thing…... I respect Randy for coming forward like he did. (Even though it could have been a lot sooner). Yes, Ellen we are all equal. Even if we can't spell and don't know good grammar. We're all in this together.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Randy…........Live and let live buddy. I may not like what you say but I wouldn't presume to correct you. I believe that the act of policing someones language is a worse transgression, and more of an insult, than writing a bad word. 
By the way, I looked at your projects and compliment you on the wid range of items you have selected to build. Woodworking is what brought us all together and should remain the focus.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I hope no one is offended by my misspelling but my fingers don't do what there told by my brain sometimesLOLAlistair


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, who da thunk it, One little 4 letter word (probably the most widely used, least offensive possible) said in jest, not berating anyone, could generate this many replys? 
How about a show of hands? 
How many people have NEVER let this word out of their mouth?
Then you never swung a hammer & nailed yer thumb!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

To clarify, there are over 9,000 "jocks" on this site. Over 7,100 of them have posted 10 posts or less, ~ 1365 1 post, and ~3,400 have not posted at all. That tells me that there are less then or around 2,000 jocks that somewhat post regularly, but not really. In my opinion the community is less then 2000, maybe even less then 1500 depending on what you consider a frequent poster, with 7,000 tourists who happen to stop by, and then an unknown # that don't care enough to sign up at all. So the # of viewers who have seen the word in question has dramatically decreased, and if I have to guess, over 1,900 don't give a ********************. Me included.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

tim when i hit my thumb which is often as i'm crap at swinging a hammer lol…. the last word to come out of my mouth is the word ******************** sorry to be the one who never says it but i can do so much better than that lol…..


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

This all reminds me of a story that a friend told me several decades ago that has stuck with me this long time and I do try to keep in mind when things happen.

My friend met a girl and asked her out to dinner. At dinner he made some sort of social error. The woman he was with told him that a gentleman would not have done that and his reply was that a lday would not have mentioned it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Amen , Kindlingmaster ! Can we please put this baby to bed now ? Talk about beating a dead horse…this one is now pulverized !


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

In all fairness I think that Randy should tell us where he is coming from. 
It's normal to hold different views in a complex society but the rules have to be to *put your cards on the table *Randy.

I was brought up to believe that Christians were a tolerant people. 
Surely just ignoring this small social gaff should have been within your measuring stick?
I wonder how well your exact behavior would be tolerated in a "christiian" setting?

I am asking you to agian, "lighten up" like the man you revere so much.

Bob


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW….... that explains a lot!


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

Randy, you have my support. I've never heard such a collection of poor arguments for doing something that 99% of the posters have corrected others for doing. If you never corrected anyone for using profanity, you're not being hypocritical for defending the use of profanity. Unless, you grew wiser and decided that you were wrong for correcting others for using profanity. Sound silly to me. ;2)

There are no bad words…
If you didn't mean to offend…
It's her right to say what she wants…
It's in the eyes of the beholder…
Everyone does it…
People are too sensitive..
We should sin more so that grace may abound (for Padre)

Poor excuses indeed. Surely someone can do better than that.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Is this thread still going on? Enough already..the woman wrote ********************….get over it
Randy I admire your guts to show yourself, but really….if that offended you, you must be wound tighter than a garage door spring! Two hours around me and your ears would spontaneously combust…and thats on a good day! So all you [email protected] (and I mean that in the nicest way) go back to making sawdust and let this thread go the way of the dinosaur..like I wish Odie's dog thread would go…
Sorry in advance to anyone I offended…(except Odie ;O) )

EDIT: Bob I just followed that link you posted…nuff said! I'll just go back over here and sit down next to my pal the first amendment…


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't know about you but I love to beat a dead horse! It's good exercise


----------



## SPMaximus (Mar 2, 2009)

This certainly was "entertaining" to read


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm with Gary. Beating a dead horse is so much easier than catching a live one.

As for Randy, he is entitled to his opinion, but I disagree with his definition of profanity. If he can show me something in the Bible that defines the word in question as profane, then he may have a point. Without that, he is merely a social tyrant.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Oh Randy, how did I know. I want to thank you for the great fodder for our humor.*

I almost forgot … *YADAHOOTY !*


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Dear Randy, may I submit that nobody here asked for your stated values yet you felt compelled to state your values. In other words, you wished for "your offender" to bow to your edict through your preacihng. Typical of the religious right and their self righteous attitudes. Least you find me to be one of the "non-believers" you could not be farther from my thruth. Differance is, I do not preach nor do I push my values on another human.In other words, I do whats best for my family…PERIOD and what I believe in is none of your business!

Now LET'S CUT SOME WOOD !


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Outputter,
One of your problems is that you re-interpret what people have said, then try to put it in your own words, using your own set of prejudices, and it comes out sounding rather legalistic.

I ask you where I wrote EXACTLY what you said I did. Admit it, it is your interpretation bucko. Don't put words in my mouth, it's unsanitary.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Just one more example of why Religion is not supposed to be brought up here at LJ. You can't win, either side. PUSHING your morals on someone, is not what Christianity is supposed to be about. I do just fine living my life without telling people how they should live life or that they can't use certain words. I suppose just by posting this, I'm pushing my morals on people by telling them to stay out of other people's business, or to not push their Christianity on me or my Friends/Family.

I spent the day today working hard on a few beds for someone who can't afford to buy beds for their kids. I hit my toe pretty hard and thought I broke it, what am I supposed to say? Something that would normally come out of my mouth? or something more like yadahooty, so I don't offend people who weren't even around? I think I'll stick to my vocabulary.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Seriously….stop it….right now…or I'm telling Martin…I mean it…..stop it…......right now )

It seems every time one of these posts spins out of control, and we all get sucked into the vortex the common issue that ends up coming out is…stick to the posting rules. This started out as a discussion of if Robbi should edit her post, spun into a debate on what is offensive and now we are discussing morals and religeon…..again…the posting rules.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

AMEN ! Whooooops, sorry. I mean: HALLEUJAH…NO, I did'nt mean that either.

How about, MAPLE ROCKS !


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I still like SHIZNIT!!!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Lighten up, Francis…


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Lets do a little math. Now remember I'm an idiot so the numbers may be off, and I may not write this legible or spell everything correctly, but I think it will make sense. SO, 298 people, give or take a few, have read or clicked into the OP's original post that contained the profanity. Because the word was construed as offensive it caused one person to "suggest" that the word be removed, thus causing the OP to become frantic because their right to freedom of speach had been breached. The OP then chose to discuss said freedom in a new post.
Now, over 1400 people have read this new post. A post that has had the original offensive word posted at least 10 times. 
Instead of ~298 people seeing the word once, Over 1400 people have seen it more then 11 times if we include the original post. 
I'd say if you want to make a difference and try to "maintain" profanity you should STFU about it.


----------



## ZachM (Apr 3, 2008)

Robbi,

I'd appreciate it if you'd make a concerted effort to use the word ******************** in each of your blog postings.

Thanks.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess I'm double whammied for the two in my avatar pic.
Isn't there a moderator here that can lock a nonsense thread?


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

Okay folks, I think I got my answer now….seems like people are getting a little cranky and personal. There are a couple of people I would like to reply to here, but most of it has already been said and I think you all know where I stand…or ********************…I mean sit….I have not removed the word (I wouldn't even if I could), it was not meant to harm or insult anyone and I think everyone pretty much understands that so as much as I have enjoyed all this attention….I think we should put this one to bed. Thank all of you who stood up for me, and I'm sure Randy thanks those that stood up for him….but let us all kick ourselves in the a** and get on with our lives of workin with some wood!!


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

robbi,

I think that last post says what you really think more than you know. You didn't throw that last profanity in WITHOUT any intention of insulting anyone. I think it says, NOW I DON'T CARE IF IT OFFENDS YOU OR NOT!

I don't think you learned anything from this. I think you got enough people to agree with your careless attitude that you now no longer care if you offend or not. I think you took advantage of Randy and all these internet men that think it's cool that a girl knows how to cuss. I'm ashamed of your behavior and this has definitely colored my opinion of some of the people who started out encouraging you NOT to post profanity and then jumped on the bandwagon.

If any good comes of this, I hope it's that instead of sending a PRIVATE message to encourage another person to live up to their potential as a blogger, people will just use a hyperlink to this thread.

Out,


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

YOU need help man!


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

You people are taking this ******************** way seriously.

Say what you want to say.

No matter what you say, there is the chance someone will take offense.

Why worry about it, there's nothing you can do about it anyway.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Lets all just be glad Rescue Me is back shall we.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHA!!
Oh man! This is good pie!


----------



## BethMartin (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, Robbi, you should know that women are not supposed to swear. Now git back in the kitchen and start making some pie! Leave that woodworkin' stuff to the men-folk.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

...lol. And knit me a sweater!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'd say something but the BS is already too deep!! )


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

this has to go down as one of the funnyist reads ever i dont think even odie could have done better lol…..but now lets all go cut wood .............


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

SHIZNIT!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

hahahahaa Can you believe this post is still active ? 
It's too bad that our actual projects don't receive this kind of attention. I'd be happy if 1 out of 5 viewers took the time to comment ( good or bad ) on my projects.

*"AMEN" * is a four letter word that may or may not be offensive to others .

Peace and Happiness to all , no matter what your personal beliefs are. 
Now can we all get back to our craft ?

Matt , thanks for the humor and for introducing me to Shiznit : )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Dusty, It is truly amazing, isn't it! ) I have often wondered why there are so many views/comment myself.


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

Okay, seriously, I hope this will be my last word on this. Outputter….I don't think your comments even justify a reply, but of course I can't help myself. I have written very little on this website and very little on this particular forum topic but for some reason you now believe you know everything I think and my meaning behind it all. You are so far off base you are swinging in the South Pole. I NEVER directed any cuss words at anyone. I felt from the very beginning the reason I was sent that message was because I was a woman. I didn't want to say that, because I wanted everyone to tell me what they thought, not what I thought they should think. You pretty much said it….so, in conclusion I would like to say, it is 2009, there are a lot worse things in this world than women saying ********************, there are a lot worse things on THIS SITE…so, am I thumbing my nose at those people it offends? Certainly not, I am practicing my right of free speech and if it offends you, don't read it….don't listen to it….it's a big wide web and people have a right to free speech. So, if you will now excuse me, I am busy making a pie for Beth and knitting a sweater for LocalMac.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

I have to comment, sorry, but I do. I personally think all LJ's should use respect when posting. I am a shop teacher and I encourage my students to become members of this site and use it as a resource. All I need is one of their parents seeing something like this thread and then reporting it to my admin stating that I am encouraging students to a site with profanity.

People say it in conversation, that is understandable. However it takes an effort to type it. I think people that responded are immature about how they responded. Ones that stated they read it and weren't offended. That is being honest and mature.

I use profanity, I just do. However, i have never used it on this site and won't just to get a point across. We all are smart enough to know when. There are places you don't use certain words or phrases, and most do their part to change their vocab for the time they are at that particular place. This should be one of those places.

Finally, I wouldn't have commented on her language. I think it was polite and appropriate to PM asking it to be changed. No harm there.

Most that commented using the word, would be the first to call someone out on it, that is what is sad.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I shouldn't but…....
Tooldad, I don't know how to react to this. First off I understand and appreciate the fact that you want to encourage the kids to join etc. I'm not sure if you are concerned with the kids seeing it or you getting in trouble for them seeing it. It is an adults responsibility to keep the youngsters from hearing or seeing this sort of language. But I also have to say that if you are old enough to be working in the shop making things you've heard just about every bad word there is. Whether it's from your friends or parents.

I know that doesn't make it right. But you can't stop the world from turning. We can go on and on about right and wrong. It is wrong to cuss in front of the children. It is wrong to take away an adults freedom of expression, speach, etc. So where do you draw the line. It is not my responsibility to keep your kids from seeing or hearing profanity. It is only my responsibility to ensure mine don't see it.

With that said it is not fair that we stop being free, stop being who we are, in order to make sure your children don't cuss. Because quite frankly, they probably will no matter what you do. We have enough laws to abide. Taking away the right to talk, or even type our opinions and feelings is wrong. As a parent you should monitor the site. Read each post before you allow the child to.

The other thing you could do is create a system that automatically blurs out a profane word. It should automatically change to $%#^ for us when we type it. The system could be picked up by sites like lumberjocks if they choose to do so. If they do not choose to use the system then they forfeit the right to complain and monitor what is being said.

Until such a system is created we have to deal with people for who they are. I think you will agree with what I said earlier. Bringing up the complaint just makes the situation worse, and more people are effected then there should have been. Had he not complained about what she said far less people would have seen the word to begin with, and that in turn would have made this a better place.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

DO NOT REMOVE IT!!!
The Christan Right need something to do!!!
You God aufull Woman!!!!


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Has anybody seen my tape measure? I just put it down and it walked away…again. It's green, square made of plastic, and is anywhere from 4inches to 12feet.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I have it, and are holding it for ransom!!!!


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

I just think there is a time and a place for certain vocab. This site is not one of those in my opinion. However on a professional note to address kolwdwrkr, if the profanity is continued, it will be picked up on filters and then be blocked by firewalls. I know darn well the kids use the words, and as I stated, so do I. I just know there is a time and place for them. I don't encourage my kids to go to facebook or myspace because it has no value to my subject and definitely there are users who don't care what they put on the web.

Profanity in a public place has nothing to do with religion. Who ever got them confused on this argument was not seeing the point of the question.

As I previously said, I am kind of personally disappointed in the maturity level of grown adults on this site. I usually don't get in on these arguements, but this one is a valid topic of discussion pertaining to the site.

The question should have been, "Is profanity APPROPRIATE to use on this site?" As I said earlier again, it didnt offend me, it is just inappropriate for this type of site.

I don't see many of us same LJ's on TWW site using that vocab. Give that one some thought…....

There is a time and a place for everything.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

YADAHOOTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Think about this…... This thread isn't about the use of a word. Not at all. It's exactly like every other thread on Lumberjocks that go south…... No, the problem isn't the word, the problem is because some people don't agree with other people and THINK those people should do things the way they would. (The last time I checked) we live in a free country. If it is legal, we can do what we want. Why can't people just agree to disagree instead of trying to force their thoughts on other people. Look through some of the posts on this site and that is exactly what you'll find. At some point in the thread, someone tries to tell someone they shouldn't (or can't) do something. Any human will respond to that in a heart beat, to protect their rights to do what they want. And they should. Be polite, voice your opinion and then leave it alone. Don't try to change the world (especially people).


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

First of all…WHY ARE YOU PEOPLE STILL ARGUING THIS POINT? Talk about beating a dead horse..geeez…do all of you really have that little to do that you can argue such a trivial matter to the point of ridiculousness…

Junior, well said. I made this point earlier…I'd say about 6 feet above this post. This is more about certain people shoving their morality down everyone else's throats. I swore I wasn't going to comment on this thread again but every time I look I see it pop up again. Lets get right to the point…the word ******************** is about as low on the profanity scale as you can get. Really, if you consider that word profanity than you really need to lighten up. Anyone that wants to make a big deal about saying that word is profanity is picking a real dumb fight. It's like thinking your a bad ass for picking a fight with the smallest guy in the school yard. Seriously, guys like Randy and Tooldad….if you really think that your kids morals are going to be damaged if they read the word ******************** in Robbi's blog, where she used it in an excited, happy non threatening fashion, then why don't you lock up your children in a vault and keep them shielded from the whole world. She wasn't using it maliciously, or to hurt anyone. Words are more about context and how you use them..without that its just a collection of letters. I guess some people think its their job to police the way we arrange letters in sentances..again forcing their morality and idealism on everyone else.

As it was pointed out many times in this thread..I see allot of religious connotations and rhetoric in posts and blogs on this site. I realize there are allot of religious people on here and I never complain about it even though it blatantly contradicts the posting rules. I am not the religious type and quite frankly it bothers me to see it, but I don't say anything..like allot of other people on here. I just let it go, and chalk it up to not wanting to offend anyone and if I make a big deal out of a few little religious blurbs thrown into some posts then I am thrusting my beliefs and likes and dislikes on others….so I just keep quiet and let it go…

This whole thing started because Randy felt it was necessary to ask Robbi to edit her post and take a word out he felt was profanity. If you do some research on Randy you will find he thinks he is the morality police for all the rest of us. Quiet frankly I don't need some uptight preacher wanna be, or anyone for that matter telling me what they think I should say or not say. As far as this site is concerned if it fits within the posting rules then its OK.


----------



## Mountain (Apr 12, 2009)

What ever set of symbols are used to convey a thought or object one knows what was meant. There is no miss understanding about what S&*t represents. so what is all the fuss about.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Brad make sure you read all the posts especially the people you are going to attack. I attempted to reiterate the point of the question, that is the word appropriate for this site. Word ARE about context and no, I wouldn't get fired if a kid saw it once. It is the repeated use that is really inappropriate.

DO NOT ASSOCIATE ME WITH RANDY in any form what so ever. I am not the moral police. I stated my opinion a lot more politely than many others.

I do agree with others that 2 people threw gas on this fire rather than letting it burn out. First Randy blew on the flame by asking to have it removed in a PM rather than publicly. That was his option and his choice, he wasn't rude about it. Then I do agree that robbi threw gas on the flame by the nature of this post.

This post would have went a totally different route if someone would have asked if curse/profanity/cuss/obscene (whatever you call them) words are acceptable or appropriate on this site.

Think about it. Be careful what you post, or what blogs you start.

I personally think this coffee lounge needs to be eliminated due this posts of this nature. They are not related to woodworking, which is the nature of this site. That is my opinion, but I am not going to start a blog about it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Every site of this kind I have ever been on, whether it is about migraines, antique rifles, target shooting, or wood working, has an off topic area for jokes and what ever else people do there. It is a part of human nature and it will never be eliminated because the most active are always over there. Kill it and you kill the site, IMO.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Topamax is right. If the you read the definition of the coffee lounge it's to get a break from woodworking and talk about life, philosophies, etc. It shouldn't and won't be eliminated. And MSKI I want my tape measure back. If you harm one measurement on her tape I'll find you! Or hire the Navy Seals you pirate!


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

I like Randy's post "It appears those who have screamed "intolerance" the loudest have become the most intolerant of all."


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Again it is not about the context, the actual word, typed or in symbol, or what level on the scale it is. The question is: Is it appropriate?

Again ponder this:

This post would have went a totally different route if someone would have asked if curse/profanity/cuss/obscene (whatever you call them) words are acceptable or appropriate on this site.

I know attitudes and feelings play into what we say and type. Sit back and take a deep breath. Then type.


----------



## RRGR (Apr 9, 2009)

I knew immediately of the word you referred as I read it, however if I were just reading the blog without reading your question I would not have given it a second thought.

Would I want my children using that word in that way in routine language? hmmm Probably not, but it is common place now.


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

Personally, I don't think this is a big deal. How many of us have used that word; (and worse!) in so many situations. I know I have. I do believe most people are being overactive.


----------



## joeob (Apr 14, 2009)

A lot of talk about one small word.


----------

